# 4k vs ips



## smithers (May 5, 2014)

I am think it's time to upgrade my monitor. It's been recommended to get an IPS display and have been looking at a 27" monoprice 2560 x 1440 IPS monitor for about $700 cdn. However dell has recently come out with a 28" 4k display for around the same price range. 

I was wondering if anyone has any personal experience with the dell, or can point me to a review or info regarding this display for use in photo editing.


----------



## Big Mike (May 5, 2014)

4K is simply a generic term for displays that have a horizontal image size of around 4000 pixels.  

IPS (In Plane Switching) is a type of display technology.  One of the main benefits of an IPS display is that images look much more consistent from various viewing angles.  That is important for photo editing because you want the display (how you see it) to be consistent as much as possible.  With the cheaper (TN) type display screens, it looks very different as you change your viewing angle, thus they wouldn't be ideal for photo editing.

From what I could find, the Dell UP2414Q is a 24in 4K display that is an IPS display.  It also says that it "claims to cover 99% of the Adobe RGB colour space" which is another benefit for photo editing.


----------



## smithers (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the reply mike,
Viewing angle isn't too much of a concern, while editing my angle doesn't change more than a couple degrees. I'll have to look more into the color capabilities.

The main reason I'm considering this display is simply desktop real estate. I currently own a 23" 1080p monitor and often wish it was a bit bigger.


----------



## unpopular (May 5, 2014)

I've recently posted about teh same thing. 4K IPS panels are extremely expensive, while your $700 4K TFT will have a narrower viewing angle. I'm sure a 4K IPS is great, but at $3,000-8,000USD, I have to wonder how great can it possibly be? 

At the same time, I worry about the $700 4K being so much less expensive than others. In general, I don't trust Dell, though they seem to have an OK reputation with mid-end monitors.


----------



## Big Mike (May 6, 2014)

smithers said:


> Thanks for the reply mike,
> Viewing angle isn't too much of a concern, while editing my angle doesn't change more than a couple degrees. I'll have to look more into the color capabilities.
> 
> The main reason I'm considering this display is simply desktop real estate. I currently own a 23" 1080p monitor and often wish it was a bit bigger.



What about duel monitors?  I've been working with two monitors for so long, that I find it rather limiting when I only have one.


----------



## unpopular (May 6, 2014)

dueling monitors?


----------



## KmH (May 6, 2014)

I too use a dual display set up.
My main display is used for the image I am editing and the secondary display is for my tools and my various work panels (layers, clone source, color picker, etc)
I also use a pen tablet (Wacom Intuos 4 Medium) instead of a mouse.


----------

